# Comfortis ~ discontinued?



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi, I may be mixing things up, but did I read on SM that Comfortis is being discontinued? My Vets office didn't know anything about it, and I'm having trouble finding it on old threads. If it is being stopped, what is everyone switching too...is there a similiar product that is worth trying?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

It's Interceptor and Sentinel that are being discontinued.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/59-...eptor-sentinel-program-clomicalm-deramax.html


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks so much Marj ....that explains why I couldn't find any info on it  . I just ordered 6 months of Comfortis and Interceptor from the Vet (I'll be picking it up in a few minutes). Any suggestions on what to replace the Interceptor with?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Summergirl73 said:


> Thanks so much Marj ....that explains why I couldn't find any info on it  . I just ordered 6 months of Comfortis and Interceptor from the Vet (I'll be picking it up in a few minutes). Any suggestions on what to replace the Interceptor with?


I got a year's supply of Interceptor a couple of weeks ago and am hoping Novartis will get their issues resolved by then and resume production. If not I guess I will switch to Heartguard.

You're lucky your vet still had Interceptor. Clients were buying it up like crazy a few weeks ago. My vet was out of the 12 dose packs so I had to get two six packs.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Sounds like a plan. I will try and get another 6 months supply again soon then. Between my hospital bill and Vet bills our credit card has caught fire  lol


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I was able to pick up a year's worth of Interceptor at Axel's annual exam today. I sure hope they get back in business before I run out.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I got years supply too. But there's no more here. Not all sell it to begin with or if your not a client u can't get it. So if it's there and they will let u have it I'd take it. Some stopped giving 1 yr now. At least that's what I found out here.


----------

